# BFP from IUI today but how far am i *



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi,

I got my BFP today and am confused about how far i am. Please can someone help me.

I had HCG jab on the 14th of April.

I had IUI on the 16th of April

I got BFP today so can anyone help

Thanks
Hugs
xx


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi Hugs

I think Karen's right - it seems to be from the first day of your last period.  If you look on the Boots website there is a section which shows you what is going on each week of your pregnancy.  So I guess you are now in week 5?

Wishing you lots of luck,
Clara x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!

Count from the date of your last period & come & join us on the BFP thread!

Minkey x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hugs - I am soooo pleased for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yep the other ladies have already answered your question.

Congrats


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the replies. 

My last AF was the 4th of April    

Cheers Hugs
xx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi hon,

Not sure abut your question but I just wanted to say well done you          

here looking at a fab 9 months!!

Emma xx


----------

